# Questions



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

I have a couple questions about plowing with the Jeep Wrangler. I am 15, and looking for my first vechicle next winter. I was looking at the F-250, and a Jeep Wrangler, Specifically, a "X" edition, in yellow. I was wondering, what size motor would be best, and what plows you all have on your jeeps, and with the plows you have, do you hve timberlands?

Thanks a lot, Mike


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I have the 4.0L six cylinder, auto trans, 6.5' meyer plow, and have the timbrens in it. Some of the people use the Air Lift airbags, I had them but had two sets of them leaked. I am considering changing plows and going to the Blizzard 720LT. It is 7'2" wide. 

Just keep in mind as a minor you can't legally have contracts, and may be restricted by the child labor laws of your state as far as the hours you can work. 

Welcome to Plowsite and spend some time reading through all the wealth of information that is available in all of the forums.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

get a 4.0 and get a dana 44 rear end, the d35's are junk ticking time bomb, the X i dont think though comes with a 44, but you really need to research jeeps and learn the rear ends, check out JeepForum.com you can get tons of answer there


----------

